# See ya my friends



## rogerwaskow (Nov 6, 2012)

*Moderator's note:  If you read further through this thread, you will see that the post below was the result of someone fooling around with this member's account.  The message below is not real.  I am leaving this thread up so that folks will see the concern and compassion that is IAP!*

It has been good on nthis site. I don't know where to place it but this is a see you down under somewhere. I have lost it all. Lost the will to make pens and lost the will to live,

Take care and don't go the way I did. War and fighting it not worth it. I fought the border war for a bit. Now I lost.:rain:Goodbuy


----------



## Haynie (Nov 6, 2012)

WTF don't do something stupid. It ain't worth it


----------



## Lucky2 (Nov 6, 2012)

Roger, all I can do is agree with what Haynie has posted, please reconsider what your thinking of doing.
Len


----------



## BangleGuy (Nov 6, 2012)

Haynie said:


> WTF don't do something stupid. It ain't worth it



I don't know quite what to say, possibly he is terminal. 

Roger,  you have done some beautiful work.  Peace be with you and God Bless.

Eric


----------



## maxwell_smart007 (Nov 6, 2012)

What looks terrible in the present is just a bump in the road in the rear view mirror. 

Please seek help!!

Australia Hotlines

    Befrienders International Australia
    175 Lilydale Road
    Chidlow
    WA 6556

    The Samaritans, Subiaco
    60 Bagot Road
    Subiaco
    PERTH
    Contact by: Face to Face - Phone - Letter: - Email:
    Hotline: 08 93 81 5555
    Hotline: Youthline: 08 93 88 2500
    Hotline: Freecall Countryline: 1800 198 313
    Hotline: TTY: 08 93 82 8822
    Website: thesamaritans.org.au
    24 Hour service:

    Lifelink Samaritans
    PO Box 228
    7250
    LAUNCESTON
    Tasmania
    Contact by: Face to Face - Phone
    Hotline: 03 63 31 3355
    Website: lifelinksamaritans.org
    E-mail Helpline: lifelinksam@intas.net.au
    24 Hour service:

    Samaritans of Albany, WA
    PO Box 991
    WA 6330
    ALBANY
    Western Australia
    Contact by: - Phone - Letter:
    Hotline: 08 98 422776
    24 Hour service:

    Lifeline Australia
    National
    Contact by: - Phone
    Hotline: 13 11 14
    Website: lifeline.org.au
    24 Hour service:


----------



## maxwell_smart007 (Nov 6, 2012)

Lifeline site:

* Get help! You are not alone. Call Lifeline 13 11 14 or 000.*


----------



## Lucky2 (Nov 6, 2012)

I contacted the police in Australia, to get them to do a well being check on this man. It may not have been the right thing to do, but it's the only thing I could think of doing that might help or stop what seems to be going on in this message. Hopefully they find him and things are alright.
Len


----------



## Holz Mechaniker (Nov 6, 2012)

Len
You did the absolutely correct thing to do.
Rogers wording leaves one to think that well the worst was at hand. 

OR he has a very sick and twisted sense of humor.  HOWEVER  it is far far wiser to error on the side to save a fellow human being than to think otherwise.


----------



## rogerwaskow (Nov 6, 2012)

He fought a horrific war. South West Africa/Angola. Found him dead this afternoon. He was a great man. Loved his pens. Gave away heaps. Never mentioned any thing. Quite but achieved a lot. 

He will be missed on the ISLAND.


----------



## chriselle (Nov 6, 2012)

I'm not fully understanding what's going on....


----------



## penmaker1967 (Nov 6, 2012)

has anyone heard anything on this guy


----------



## jeff (Nov 6, 2012)

Lucky2 said:


> I contacted the police in Australia, to get them to do a well being check on this man. It may not have been the right thing to do, but it's the only thing I could think of doing that might help or stop what seems to be going on in this message. Hopefully they find him and things are alright.
> Len



Thanks for doing this, Len. 

I'd love to figure out what's going on here.


----------



## joefyffe (Nov 6, 2012)

jeff said:


> Lucky2 said:
> 
> 
> > I contacted the police in Australia, to get them to do a well being check on this man. It may not have been the right thing to do, but it's the only thing I could think of doing that might help or stop what seems to be going on in this message. Hopefully they find him and things are alright.
> ...



Jeff:  PM sent!


----------



## Ulises Victoria (Nov 6, 2012)

rogerwaskow said:


> He fought a horrific war. South West Africa/Angola. Found him dead this afternoon. He was a great man. Loved his pens. Gave away heaps. Never mentioned any thing. Quite but achieved a lot.
> 
> He will be missed on the ISLAND.



Then who wrote this???
I am under the impression this is some weird prank, and I hope I am right. Or maybe someone can enlight me as to what is really going on?
This is serious stuff.


----------



## OLDMAN5050 (Nov 6, 2012)

I hope that this fellow is OK..... Praying for him here in Tennessee


----------



## paintspill (Nov 6, 2012)

i know theres members here from aus. any chance any of them know him, and maybe haven't seen this yet, maybe some of the members that have been around longer then me might know who they are.


----------



## Seer (Nov 6, 2012)

I was able to find him on facebook and send a message to a lady who has asked him to call her and it appears they are worried as well.  If something comes in I will update this.


----------



## ironman123 (Nov 6, 2012)

?????????????????

Ray


----------



## robutacion (Nov 6, 2012)

I read the post a few minutes ago and I know this person, not personally but he is one of the guys that directly buys pens blanks from me, the last time I received an email from him was on the 3 September 2012, just over 2 months ago...!

I got all his contact details including a mobile number, of which I rung immediately, only to get a message bank.

I'm in SA and he is in QLD so some time difference but being late 11:30pm) I didn't care...!

I immediately rung the Russel Island Police Station but after many transfers I endup at the QLD Police headquarters. I spoke to a lady and explain the situation and who I was, I was asked to send an email with the IAP thread link and also a copy of the contents of both posts, in case the system rejects the web link.

That was send about 10 minutes ago, and I have request to be advised of any update on the situation so, I'm waiting with lots of concerns and mixed feelings, I only hope that Roger, that I know is a very old fellow, didn't do anything stupid, and that we aren't too damn late, will see...!

I will reporting here the very moment I know of any update...!

Cheers
George


----------



## robutacion (Nov 6, 2012)

ironman123 said:


> ?????????????????
> 
> Ray



Hey, hey, this is a serious matter, I don't thing that "jokes" are acceptable...!

Shame on you, really...!

George


----------



## paintspill (Nov 6, 2012)

thank you george. i think we are all anxious to hear.


----------



## kronewi (Nov 6, 2012)

Thank you George.


----------



## SteveJ (Nov 6, 2012)

robutacion said:


> ironman123 said:
> 
> 
> > ?????????????????
> ...



I didn't take that as a joke.  Looked to me like someone totally confused and concerned.  This is serious and we all pray the outcome is that help is received.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Nov 6, 2012)

Thank you George, as this seems a big cry for help and you did the absolute right thing.


----------



## Russknan (Nov 6, 2012)

Want to add my thanks to you too, George. As a psychologist, I can confirm that what he has written is of great concern. And people need to step in to see to his safety. Thanks for your persistence in contacting people who can help. Russ


----------



## robutacion (Nov 6, 2012)

Thanks fellows,

I only wish that I had saw it a lot sooner, I'm mad with myself for not checking the IAP new posts, a lot sooner, as I have been seat on the computer since 7:00pm doing all sorts of work that took me a log longer than expected however, I shouldn't feel guilty as I didn't expect any urgent reason to get on IAP any sooner, which I would have, in normal circumstances...!:frown:

I'm most confused about the second post (#9), makes absolutely no sense to me, and some how, I don't think that was someone else writing it, the context and the text construction, are identical to the first post so, if was Roger to write it, what did he meant...???

There was about 90 minutes between the 2 posts, the first is a dramatic way to ask for help, the second is like he is talking about someone else...!

I can only assume at this point, I don't know what the circumstances are, behind his OP but some how, I don't believe that he would be making a sick joke, because if he is, I will kick is a$$...!

We have spoken on the phone a couple of times, these last 2 years or so, I'm not sure of his age but I seem to recall a number mentioned of 76, if I'm not mistaken, could even be 78, just not sure but I believe he his over 70...! He sounded like an "old digger", deep rusty kind of voice, typical of aged smokers.

I'm again, making some simple assumptions from life experience, while I have been impatiently waiting for some news however, I would expect that the local Policeman have visited the address I provided, by now...!

I understand that, my request for an update from the QLD Police headquarters, is not a priority, much more if something "sinister" has taken place...!

I'm about 3.000 miles away so, I can't go for a drive, there is not a lot more I can do so, I better consider to hit the "fart sac" and if I don't get any call in the middle of the night, I will certainly call back, in the morning...!

So, lets hope for the best, peoples...!

Cheers
George


----------



## CharlesJohnson (Nov 6, 2012)

Ray--I did not see "JOKE".I see a lot of concern.


----------



## penmaker1967 (Nov 6, 2012)

anybody hesard about this guy yet i hope he is ok


----------



## PenMan1 (Nov 6, 2012)

When you have lost it all, THINGS CAN ONLY GET BETTER-NOT WORSE.

This is like struggling through all of life's storms and then giving up just as the sun starts to shine.

Why not give it some time? From your desperate tone, it can't get worse.


----------



## ironman123 (Nov 6, 2012)

George and all,

My previous post was not intended as a joke.

I read all previous posts and was confused concerning the situation and the persons wording.

Please do not "misconstrue" my post as joking.  I am concerned and pray for the best an d safest outcome.  I appreciate your efforts and all that try to help.

Ray


----------



## Steve Busey (Nov 6, 2012)

His address & phone are on his website - no idea who to pass these to - although I guess George probably had the same info in his records:

Contact Us


----------



## Leatherman1998 (Nov 6, 2012)

Don't do anything that you will regret. 

I still need to figure out what is going on.

Levi Woodard
Woodardwoodworks.com

Sent from my YP-GI1 (Samsung Galaxy player)using Forum Runner


----------



## rogerwaskow (Nov 6, 2012)

Hi all

Someone has been into my computer and wrote some crazy stuff here. I do suffer from PTSD and am on medication. I'v had visits from the police and my facebook page has been compromised. My family has also been in contact with me. This seems to be someone who knows me well. I don't have any intention of suicide etc. Thanks for all the concern and I am investigating this. All my passwords have been changed.
I will keep you posted.
Roger


----------



## skiprat (Nov 6, 2012)

I saw this thread earlier today. I honestly hope that this guy is ok and someone is helping him out and his cry for help didn't fall on deaf ears.


----------



## Seer (Nov 6, 2012)

Great bews Roger hope you catch the worm that did this too you.  On the bright side look at all the friends you have here.  Have a great day mate.
Jerry


----------



## gdi (Nov 6, 2012)

happy to hear that all is well.

MK


----------



## Holz Mechaniker (Nov 6, 2012)

rogerwaskow said:


> Hi all
> 
> Someone has been into my computer and wrote some crazy stuff here. I do suffer from PTSD and am on medication. I'v had visits from the police and my facebook page has been compromised. My family has also been in contact with me. *This seems to be someone who knows me well.* I don't have any intention of suicide etc. Thanks for all the concern and I am investigating this. All my passwords have been changed.
> I will keep you posted.
> Roger


Depends on what is in your Facebook page too.  

whoever it was hope they get an arse rippin'


----------



## skiprat (Nov 6, 2012)

Wow Roger, your reply was exactly the same time as mine!!
Keep well buddy. :wink: I have no idea who you are but I'm glad you're ok.


----------



## mikespenturningz (Nov 6, 2012)

Praise God thank you Jesus prayers have been answered!


----------



## Jim Smith (Nov 6, 2012)

Roger,

I am so glad that you're alright and that this was some person's sick idea of a joke.  Take care and please know that you have friends all over the world most of whom you've never met, but we still care about you.

Have a good week.

Jim


----------



## tbroye (Nov 6, 2012)

That was scary.  I am glad you are OK.  Better check into changeing your Email and Facebook stuff.  You or anyone else that runs into personal trouble and needs someone to talk to will always have someone here no matter what time of the day.  Take care and go trun some more of beautiful pens.


----------



## LL Woodworks (Nov 6, 2012)

Roger, great to see your post, thank God you are well.  Keep in touch.


----------



## robutacion (Nov 6, 2012)

rogerwaskow said:


> Hi all
> 
> Someone has been into my computer and wrote some crazy stuff here. I do suffer from PTSD and am on medication. I'v had visits from the police and my facebook page has been compromised. My family has also been in contact with me. This seems to be someone who knows me well. I don't have any intention of suicide etc. Thanks for all the concern and I am investigating this. All my passwords have been changed.
> I will keep you posted.
> Roger



Well, well Roger mate, you got my heart and blood pressure going a hundred miles an hour, last night...!

I can see now, that the 2 post were made from someone from the facebook account, there is someone in there that doesn't like you talking about your war experiences, and that has a very sick mind to come up with such an irresponsible act...!

I may have caused you some "unexpected" visits from the Police last night but, I knew who you were and had all your details tom use in this case.  I apologise for any inconvenience but, I had to do what I had to do, based on the post here, in your name.

I'm over the moon that you are still with us and that, you will finish a few more pens and possibly will sell you some more.  There are guys like you that keep me going and do what I do so, I'm glad that you didn't have any intentions to terminate your like in such a "tremendous" away...!

As for the dude that done this to you, the police has the link to your original thread/post and I hope that they will follow its origin and have this person's a$$ charged and punished, in all extent of the law, freaking idiots...!

So mate, lets forget this unfortunate incident, and carry on, you should show some of your pens here and spend some of your day making a new pen and name it, "false alarm", put in in a display and admire something that you wouldn't be able to, if that thread/post, had come from you...!

Be well, and take care...!

Best regards
George


----------



## Bigj51 (Nov 6, 2012)

Hearing that all is well is most definitely a great way to end my work day! This group is a family, and you never want to lose a family member! Escpecially in such a tragic way. The culprit who made the false posts is definitely deranged and needs to be dealt with appropriately. 

I do find it to be great,  the outpouring of care, concern and action demonstrated by our members here. That is just awesome!

God Bless,
Jeff


----------



## Jim Burr (Nov 6, 2012)

Hi Roger!! Glad to see you are ok. I too have some rememnts of PTSD...wish i didn't. How about some pens and fun chat! Keep us informed as you are able and God bless!


----------



## rogerwaskow (Nov 6, 2012)

*Heaps of FRIENDS*



Jim Smith said:


> Roger,
> 
> I am so glad that you're alright and that this was some person's sick idea of a joke. Take care and please know that you have friends all over the world most of whom you've never met, but we still care about you.
> 
> ...


 
Thank you one and all. I am overwhelmed with surprize at how powerful the people of the IAP are. If I ever feel down, and I do suffer from sever depression and Post Traumatic Stress Disorder, I know where my one stop shop is going to be. All my mates of the IAP.
Thanks all for the concern.
Kind regards:bulgy-eyes:


----------



## Haynie (Nov 6, 2012)

What a relief.

Sounds like some you might know needs an a$$ whuppin.


----------



## Ulises Victoria (Nov 6, 2012)

Roger. I am really glad that this resulted as I said in my previous post, in some kind of prank... sick and twisted, mind you. 
Best wishes to you from the opposite side of the world!!!


----------



## Rob73 (Nov 6, 2012)

LastPass - Password Manager, Form Filler, Password Management  will help with protecting your passwords.


----------



## Russknan (Nov 6, 2012)

Greatly relieved! Would have been hard to sleep tonight without that update. I think we got yet another glimpse of the goodness of humanity with the way people on this site joined in and the effort that some went to to try to have a happier outcome! Of course, then, there is the dark side represented by whatever jerk fomented this.


----------



## Glenn McCullough (Nov 6, 2012)

Boy oh boy...I am so gald this ended the way it did in stead of how it looked. I hopped on late and would have been extremely anxious seeing the post and not be able to do something.
Glad you are ok, now go after that SOB. He freaked out your family!!!


----------



## ironman123 (Nov 6, 2012)

I am glad to read that nerve bending post has been found to be untrue.  I have had this on my mind all day.

Roger, I also suffer from PTSD and take medication and understand what you say.  I hope the police can find the scum that caused all this.

It is a blessing to hear you are alright.

Ray


----------



## Gilrock (Nov 6, 2012)

I monitored this thread all day hoping for a good outcome.  I have to say I was touched by seeing several folks step up and actively go out of their way to do something to help.  Glad to see everything turned out ok and I salute the folks who stepped up to help.


----------



## ashaw (Nov 6, 2012)

Roger 
Glad to hear you are ok.  The person who did will be found. 

Alan


----------



## Jim Burr (Nov 6, 2012)

And more reason this is the best on-line place to be. Again Roger...good to hear your "voice"...see you soon!


----------



## PWL (Nov 6, 2012)

Glad you are all right Roger. Have a nice day mate.

Paul


----------



## LouCee (Nov 6, 2012)

Glad to see this has a good ending. Roger, it's great to hear you're okay. I hope your new passwords are strong ones.


----------



## markgum (Nov 6, 2012)

glad to hear your ok.  we are here to listen any time you need to chat. PTSD is tough!!


----------



## Lucky2 (Nov 6, 2012)

Roger I am so very pleased to be reading that your alright, I am sorry for contacting the police and sending them your way. But as you can rerad the posting it was meant to look as it did, and I couldn't just sit here and not do anything about it. I hope that it didn't or doesn't cause to many headaches for you. I don't know if my calling did any good or not, because ot took about a half hour to get through to them. I got an operator that wasn't of much assistance, so it took longer then it should have. If you ever do find the person who hacked into your accts of files, PLEASE give them a punch in the teeth for me. Because of what he thought was a joke, I didn't get a wink of sleep I was so upset and worried. Take care my friend.
Len


----------



## alamocdc (Nov 6, 2012)

Wow, I haven't been able to be on all day and that was quite the scare. Roger, I'm so very glad all is well! There are some real jerks in this world to do a thing like that!


----------



## Andrew_K99 (Nov 6, 2012)

I too was watching this all day hoping for good news, I am glad it turned out positive.  I hope the SOB that did this to you gets what they deserve.  I'm am genuinely impressed by the response and actions taken by the members here, this is truly a great place to be.

AK


----------



## maxwell_smart007 (Nov 6, 2012)

I haven't been able to relax at all since I read this the first time....thank heavens it was a prank/hack! 

If you ever do feel low, you definitely know that people do care!


----------



## broitblat (Nov 7, 2012)

rogerwaskow said:


> Hi all
> 
> Someone has been into my computer and wrote some crazy stuff here. I do suffer from PTSD and am on medication. I'v had visits from the police and my facebook page has been compromised. My family has also been in contact with me. This seems to be someone who knows me well. I don't have any intention of suicide etc. Thanks for all the concern and I am investigating this. All my passwords have been changed.
> I will keep you posted.
> Roger


 
Roger  - Glad to hear you are OK.  We want to keep you around.

  -Barry


----------

